# Hello from Chicagoland!



## Overworked724 (Oct 3, 2017)

Good evening, gentlemen! 

This is my first post.  Sorry for the pic of the bear - only thing I could find on my computer.  I'm new, and not yet petitioned.  I am on this forum to read responses and get a sense of the personalities that frequent the various lodges.  My Godfather was a freemason.  Been interested for some time, but never knew one to invite me...until I started noticing the addage - Ask One, Be one. 

So I asked one!  Will probably be petitioning in a few weeks after I get a chance to meet some of the fellows at the local lodge.  See how I fit in.  Very interested - trying not to delve too deeply...info is out there, but why try to dig it up?  Just letting it come to me.

Just slow going - I'm in no rush.  But my first impressions are very positive. 

I wish all on this forum peace and balance!

Cheers
Julian


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 3, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## GJB (Oct 3, 2017)

Overworked724 said:


> Good evening, gentlemen!
> 
> This is my first post.  Sorry for the pic of the bear - only thing I could find on my computer.  I'm new, and not yet petitioned.  I am on this forum to read responses and get a sense of the personalities that frequent the various lodges.  My Godfather was a freemason.  Been interested for some time, but never knew one to invite me...until I started noticing the addage - Ask One, Be one.
> 
> ...


Welcome.   Best of luck on the petition

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 3, 2017)

Howdy !  Welcome and best of luck on your petition. You won't regret it.


----------



## Overworked724 (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks much!  Will let you know how it progresses!


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 4, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Overworked724 (Oct 14, 2017)

Met the gentleman at the local lodge. Had dinner and socialized before the meeting (which was when I made my goodbyes). 

Very kind folk. Also a special day for one man I met as he was being initiated. Was more than impressed with the quality of character and relaxed nature of the conversation. 

Myself and one other person offered up our petitions yesterday.  No trouble finding sponsors to sign after my second meeting at the lodge. 

Of note...made an instant connection with a navy vet and VFW life member. Also in my line of work!  

Waiting for next steps. 

Cheers everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MarkR (Oct 15, 2017)

What part of Chicago area?  I grew up in LaGrange, lived my adult life in Wheaton and worked in Naperville before moving to Minnesota 19 years ago.


----------



## Overworked724 (Oct 15, 2017)

High school and college (after military) in Chicago.  Actually lived a few miles north in Cubs Park in old Andersonville. Moved to northern suburbs in 2000. Love Minnesota. Grew up fishing in Colorado!


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 15, 2017)

We have a son who lives in Andersonville.


----------



## Overworked724 (Oct 15, 2017)

Awesome neighborhood.  Very yuppie area now...and many great restaurants. He’s lucky!  One short ride on the L or Clark st bus to Cubs Park!   Go Cubs.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi Julian - welcome to the forum and every success with your petition to become a Freemason and the many happy years which I trust will follow.

Warm Regards
Bloke


----------



## Overworked724 (Oct 24, 2017)

Well - a bit of an update on recent events.

Met with the gentlemen for the local lodge at the informal dinner prior to their stated meeting.  They made very good impressions (I hope that the reverse was true).  My petition was submitted, and since then was read in lodge and approved to move forward with the investigation committee.

I was recently contacted and one of the brethren from the lodge set a meeting time/date at our home.  My wife set up coffee/snacks/etc. and we expected to receive three guests from the lodge.  However, only one person showed up.  He mentioned one person might be late - but he never showed up, or called him.  Visit lasted 3 hours - it was a long visit - but very friendly and cordial - however, he did most of the talking which we did not mind - as I was a bit nervous.

This was where I had a question - is it normal to have the investigation committee to come in separate visits?  I was a bit perplexed by this, as the 'committee' was a single person.   Just wondering if this was unusual form for this screening visit - I am a bit new to this process.  =-)

(Trying to stay positive!  Still waiting for the next visit(s) to complete the investigation process)


----------



## HoldenMonty (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm not sure if it differs in jurisdiction but what I know of is the investigation committee is usually three people and more times then not meet you at the same time. I'm still fairly new and haven't been on one yet but it seems really odd that only one individual showed up. Did he metion the third guy or if he would contact you?


----------



## Keith C (Oct 24, 2017)

Overworked724 said:


> This was where I had a question - is it normal to have the investigation committee to come in separate visits?  I was a bit perplexed by this, as the 'committee' was a single person.   Just wondering if this was unusual form for this screening visit - I am a bit new to this process.  =-)
> 
> (Trying to stay positive!  Still waiting for the next visit(s) to complete the investigation process)



Normally it is 3 people who visit one time together.  Perhaps something came up with the other committee members, hard to say.  When you went to the lodge for dinner before their meeting, how many Brothers were there?  If it was just a few it might mean they are fairly low on active members and may have struggled to put together an investigation committee, as your two recommenders can not be on the committee.


----------



## David Duke (Oct 24, 2017)

Overworked724 said:


> .,,
> 
> This was where I had a question - is it normal to have the investigation committee to come in separate visits?  I was a bit perplexed by this, as the 'committee' was a single person.   Just wondering if this was unusual form for this screening visit - I am a bit new to this process.  =-)
> 
> (Trying to stay positive!  Still waiting for the next visit(s) to complete the investigation process)



In Texas it is up to the committee members if they want to go as a group or individually. Most choose going as a group for expedience or convenience.  My personal preference is to meet individually at the candidates home if possible and then the committee members then meeting as a group to compare notes, this way to me tends to get a better understanding/feel of the candidate and his expectations of Masonry. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Overworked724 (Oct 24, 2017)

It was quite a few during dinner ~ around 25 or so in addition to a couple visiting members.  But the lodge has received some newer members of late and they are busy with other candidates as well I believe.  As far as I know, there are around 80 or so members, of which roughly 20 or so are active members. 

I am not too alarmed by it, but the initial individual meeting, versus a committee visit, was not what I had anticipated.  So my thoughts naturally went to whether I should plan for three separate visits.  So thought I would use the forum to gather any experience on the normal vetting process.  (p.s. Just heard from the other folk on the committee and they will align schedules for a combined meeting) 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Overworked724 (Oct 24, 2017)

David Duke said:


> In Texas it is up to the committee members if they want to go as a group or individually. Most choose going as a group for expedience or convenience.  My personal preference is to meet individually at the candidates home if possible and then the committee members then meeting as a group to compare notes, this way to me tends to get a better understanding/feel of the candidate and his expectations of Masonry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Actually, that makes a lot of sense to me.  If I were on the other end, I might approach it the same way if I had a choice.  It allows a much more personal and interactive discussion with a candidate without the need to split time among the other members of the committee. 

Either way...it's all good.  Thanks all for the feedback!


----------



## Bloke (Oct 24, 2017)

Overworked724 said:


> Well - a bit of an update on recent events.
> 
> Met with the gentlemen for the local lodge at the informal dinner prior to their stated meeting.  They made very good impressions (I hope that the reverse was true).  My petition was submitted, and since then was read in lodge and approved to move forward with the investigation committee.
> 
> ...



Howdi. This has happened to me - organised a committee of three which turned into a committee of 1 due to work commitments. Embarrassing. We're a laid back lodge, and when thinks go wrong, we always jokes this is what happens when you have an organisation organised by blokes... but it all works out in the end  Three hours ? Wow... you must have been serving good biscuits or coffee - you'd never get me to sit still that long.

Given you've had dinner with them, they might treat that as a committee and as long as your single visitor emerged with what he needs (in 3 hours you would hope so) you might not see the others. Yet you might. Just go with the flow and meet any reasonable request.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 24, 2017)

NM requires that the meeting happen together


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Matt L (Oct 24, 2017)

Julian, good luck with your journey.  Keep us informed, we'll help if we can.  This is a great forum, with really good people and info. 

Matt


----------



## Overworked724 (Oct 27, 2017)

Decided to attend another dinner prior to stated meeting at the local lodge. Met some other members and instantly connected with a couple folks in the same line of work.  Made me feel less closed up having something to talk about that we have in common!  

Turns out one of them was one of the members of my investigation committee I have not me with yet!  Nice surprise and really nice gentleman.  

Enjoying the slow pace of the progression. Trying to get to know the members of the local lodge was a very good idea. 

Have a great weekend all...will let you know if/when things progress. 

Blessings and balance to all!


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Matt L (Oct 28, 2017)

Sounds like your journey is about to begin.


----------



## Overworked724 (Nov 6, 2017)

Finally met the remaining two members from the local lodge who are part of my investigation committee. Very good folk...had a lot in common with each them.  Very honest and open discourse.  Thought it went well.  Step by step....

Cheers



Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Overworked724 (Nov 13, 2017)

Happy Holidays! I'm sorry - I'm not waiting for Thanksgiving to start saying it...I love this season...wife and I spent all yesterday putting up the tree and nativity set....listening to Christmas music and had the fireplace going the entire time.   =-)

Met with the other members of my investigation committee.  Very good guys, and things went really well.  I recently found that the fellows in the lodge voted at the last meeting and my petition for EA was 'passed'!  I don't think I've been this excited since the day before I went into military basic training.  (Wow...that was a long time ago!)

So now I am waiting for news to come on a date/time to begin the journey!  Anyhow....that's my update! 

Cheers
Julian


----------



## Overworked724 (Nov 17, 2017)

I am both humbled and excited to relate that my petition was accepted.  I now have a date for my EA degree. My wife is almost as excited as I!

Love to read the posts on this forum. Will continue to visit and contribute here and there...but will now focus on family and the Holidays. 

Looking forward to posting in December as an Earned Apprentice!  

Blessings to all!!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## BroCaution (Nov 17, 2017)

Congrats bud. Are you petitioning a lodge under the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of AF&AM State of IL?


----------



## Overworked724 (Nov 18, 2017)

BroCaution said:


> Congrats bud. Are you petitioning a lodge under the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of AF&AM State of IL?



Thanks and Yes! 
Cheers!


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## BroCaution (Nov 18, 2017)

Good to hear. I hail from Cornerstone Lodge No. 91 F&AM, Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Illinois. Hopefully one day after you're raised we'll cross paths in our travels. Congrats again fellow Illinois Brother.


----------



## Overworked724 (Nov 22, 2017)

BroCaution said:


> Good to hear. I hail from Cornerstone Lodge No. 91 F&AM, Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Illinois. Hopefully one day after you're raised we'll cross paths in our travels. Congrats again fellow Illinois Brother.



And thank you as well!  Happy Thanksgiving!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Overworked724 (Dec 14, 2017)

Well, my journey begins tomorrow evening. My first degree ceremony is set and I am both nervous and excited. I am not a young man. My journey is to start late in my adult years (51). But I am looking forward to it, and my wife is both supportive and just as excited. 

Have not read or researched anything since I was informed by the lodge that I would be joining the fraternity. (Following advice posted often on this board)

Let you know how it goes!  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

